# Curse of the Wulfen by David Annandale



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/40k-novs/curse-of-the-wulfen-ebook.html

*Curse of the Wulfen*

*The novel*
The Space Wolves' greatest secret is revealed! The mysterious 13th Company emerge from the warp, and the future of the Chapter is imperilled. Can the sons of Fenris survive the revelation of the Wulfen?
*READ IT BECAUSE*
This is the biggest, most galaxy-changing event the Warhammer 40,000 universe has seen for years. The truth about the Wulfen is out, and things for the Space Wolves will never be the same again. Will they be hunted as heretics or hailed as heroes? You're gonna have to read it to find out, and the twists and turns will leave you truly gobsmacked.

eBook:€13.49 








*THE STORY*
The Wulfen of the 13th Company have not been seen since the days Leman Russ sailed the Sea of Stars at the head of his Legion. Now, amid daemon incursions of alarming size, they return to the Space Wolves to fight by their side. As Logan Grimnar’s Great Companies scour the stars to rally their returning ancestors, ever more battle-brothers begin to fall prey to mysterious changes. Is the Wulfen’s reappearance really a blessing of Russ, or will the dark omens that plague Harald Deathwolf spell doom for the warriors of Fenris?



Now this looks extremely promising and seriously plot progressing!


Edit: Buyer beware, this seems to be about 150 pages. WTF?


----------



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

It sounds very interest in story wise, but no paperback version? Are you kidding me? Now that's called a surprise. Well, my Chinese New Year is ruined!:angry::ireful2:


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Ebook exclusive.... Meh, was hoping there would be 3 books like there were for sanctus reach and shield of baal


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> Edit: Buyer beware, this seems to be about 150 pages. WTF?


Going by the logo on the top right it's probably the first in a series about the warzone Fenris campaign. Get ready for more like this. Besides, novellas and LEs seems to be the current business model at BL.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Going by the logo on the top right it's probably the first in a series about the warzone Fenris campaign. Get ready for more like this.


Sanctus Reach got a collection, as I said it would. Cryptus Shieldworlds will get one. And this will too. It would be nice if it weren't the Wolves again, but at least this looks seriously plot progressing.



Khorne's Fist said:


> Besides, novellas and LEs seems to be the current business model at BL.


A depressing statement. Even more so for being true.


LotN


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

What's the "big secret" of the wulfen? Just that they are muties? I don't get why them existing would be "the most galaxy changing event" we've seen.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well. The Wulfen themselves are the secret.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Angel of Blood said:


> Well. The Wulfen themselves are the secret.


I know. But why?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Heard of the Emperors pet psychopaths?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Chewing through it so far, and its helluwa an engaging read. Some interesting suprises already.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> Chewing through it so far, and its helluwa an engaging read. Some interesting suprises already.


Spoilers, please.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Tyriks said:


> I know. But why?


Because the Inquisition and the GK genocided a Space Marine Chapter that could immolate themselves with psychic fire and not burn, because they were mutants. And they had no particular amniosity with the Flame Falcons. 

Now with that knowledge ask yourself, what the hell will they do to a Chapter that they both hate and apparantly has the potential in their gene-seed for a mutation like the Wulfen... there's only one correct answer.

Personally I have a theory on how this adventure will end. (Spoiler tags in case I am right, long odds but crazier stuff has happened.)




I think that the Dark Angels will learn the full extent of the truth behind the Wulfen, and in turn the Space Wolves will learn the whole truth about the Fallen and the Hunt. Both will keep the other's secret for fear of mutually assured Excommunicate Traitoris. The GK won't learn these truths, but they'll have even more reason to distrust the Wolves.




LotN


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

This is an area that the fluff bugs me. After ten thousand years of fighting on countless worlds, so many of these "game changing" secrets would be impossible to keep. No one has seen a Blood Angel give in to the red thirst? Even their name is a bad cover. No one has ever asked why traitor marines wearing DA power armor is attacking them? I think the GK fluff even says that they exterminate anyone that learns demons are real. That's just not believable.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Tyriks said:


> This is an area that the fluff bugs me. After ten thousand years of fighting on countless worlds, so many of these "game changing" secrets would be impossible to keep. No one has seen a Blood Angel give in to the red thirst? Even their name is a bad cover. No one has ever asked why traitor marines wearing DA power armor is attacking them? I think the GK fluff even says that they exterminate anyone that learns demons are real. That's just not believable.


In order;

The Blood Angels are careful to make sure that the Death Company either die fighting, or are given a quick end when they do give into the Thirst. Usually they keep the DC pretty far away from other Imperial forces as well.

The Fallen wear black armour, the Dark Angels wear dark green. Very few people in the Imperium would actually know that the DA used to wear black instead. Plus the Fallen don't, normally, operate as warbands, they tend to be singular agents that cause chaos wherever they go. And the Dark Angels are not at all squeamish about dealing with witnesses.

The Grey Knights mind wipe those who learn of Daemons, the process usually kills them though. But they can't do that everywhere, they can only try to erase knowledge of them where they can. But the Daemonic incursions across the galaxy are too numerous for the GK to respond to all of them, so knowledge of them inevitably does spread.


LotN


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Lord of the Night said:


> In order;
> 
> The Blood Angels are careful to make sure that the Death Company either die fighting, or are given a quick end when they do give into the Thirst. Usually they keep the DC pretty far away from other Imperial forces as well.
> 
> ...


DC have Black Rage, but all Blood Angels have the red thirst. All of them occasionally get overwhelmed by the desire to drink their enemies' blood.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

A 150 page novel, nope.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

dark angel said:


> Spoilers, please.


Well I've read it. On the whole, unimpressed, though the end, and by the end I mean literally the last page, is generally the only thing of note.

Here's a break down anyway for anyone who isn't going to read it.



There really isn't all that substance to the book, and I'll boil it down to a paragraph or two here.

So Ulrik, Krom Dragongaze and Harald Deathwolf all end up outside of Murderfangs vault, even though they all were heading to Bjorns. They see this as an omen(my god does that word get used a lot in the novel). Roll on to random world being attacked by daemons, now in the story, many worlds get attacked by daemons, and in every case it's like the world, despite not being in the Eye or anything, literally turn to shit. Oceans instantly turn to flesh, the buildings all come alive, millions of daemons just appear everywhere, people go mad etc etc. There is nothing gradual, not small scale, it's suddenly just now pretty much a daemon world. For all that, the Wolves led by Deathwolf still arrive to save the world, even though it certainly seems exterminatus worthy to me. They do a pretty good job(more on this later, with the battles in general) and in doing so, come across the Wulfen when the tide turns against them. They take the Wulfen back with them, who are loyal and remnants of the 13th Company. Also the Wulfen happened to kill some Dark Angel scouts who were stationed there, but a servo skull is recovered with the attack filmed, Samael gets hold of the info. Oh and the Grey Knights prognosticar machine goes off and they assemble/deploy.

Wolf Lords assemble, some think the return is bad, others good, others mixed, Ulrik and others say the return of Russ is soon. Logan declares they will find them all and bring them back. All head out to the multiple world under attack, rescuing more Wulfen, Krom remains to guard the Fang. It appears that the chaos forces want this. Brother-Captain Stern turns up at the world Grimnar is on, demands surrender, says bad shit is going down at Fenris. Turns out this appears to all be Magnus doing. Fenris system comes under attack, all worlds but Fenris, again, all turning very daemony, very fast. Great Companies come back, fight, with Stern heading to Fenris moon. Bjorn randomly wakes and tells Krom its a trap for the Grey Knights and then inexplicably just goes back to sleep. Krom heads to the moon, too late to stop the Grey Knight cruiser from being destroyed by the moons macro cannon, but not before Stern has assaulted the planet. Alpha Legion are also involved along the way....because reasons. 

Stern stops the ritual to blow up the moon and the Grey Knights with it, all these attacks being to draw the Grey Knights to Fenris, which was the plan to make it look like the Space Wolves attacked and killed the Grey Knights. but the daemons already have a successful result it seems. The Dark Angels, having not only seen the Wulfen kill their men, but also when they went to confront the Wolves on a planet, a force of daemons attacked conveniently to allow them to escape. Combined with the daemonic activity in the Fenris system, Azrael makes his decision. 

The novel ends with a significant portion of the Dark Angels arriving in the Fenris system, including the Rock itself, along with Ultramarines, Iron Hands and over a dozen other chapters, Knightly houses and Astra Militarum. They immediately begin to bombard and assault the Fenris system. 

That last bit happens in the epilogue. Minor other stuff happens, but that's the gist of it.

It's not a good novel though. Pretty much the whole novel is from either Deathwolf or Ulrik(with Logans company) as they attack worlds, and they kill literally millions of daemons in every battle, multiple daemon princes, and just curb stomp their way around, it makes particular emphasis on how awesome the Thunderwolf cavalry are. And it goes on and on, for the final result being the only plot change as the setting goes.

More on request or later, bed now!


Wrote all that pretty quickly but yeah, it works.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Well I've read it. On the whole, unimpressed, though the end, and by the end I mean literally the last page, is generally the only thing of note.
> 
> Wrote all that pretty quickly but yeah, it works.


Interesting. Sounds like bolter/wolf porn, but the ending is definitely a game-changer. This new story has my attention, let us see if it can improve on novel quality.


LotN


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That occurs in the epilogue? Please let Wright take it from there 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

@Angel of Blood, have they retconned the previous fluff re the 13th company not being only Wulfen? They had rune priests and brothers not affected by the curse in the original 13th Black Crusade campaign.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Nothing but Wulfen in their ranks. So yeah. Looks that way.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> That occurs in the epilogue? Please let Wright take it from there
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


When I say the epilogue, I mean a page as well.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> When I say the epilogue, I mean a page as well.


Oh, goodie. I'm sure this is well worth the money, then.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

EDIT: From this moment forward, this book never happened. I say we all forget the title, the author, and the contents and pretend as though all is well.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Angel of Blood said:


> Well I've read it. On the whole, unimpressed, though the end, and by the end I mean literally the last page, is generally the only thing of note.
> 
> Here's a break down anyway for anyone who isn't going to read it.
> *snip*
> ...



That sounds terrible.

GW writers need to learn about this crazy thing called 'restraint'. Just because you CAN throw in a billion daemons and make planets and space ships and everyone's asses turn into daemons, it doesn't mean that you SHOULD.
You should ask yourself, when put into the perspective of the BL universe as a whole, does it make sense to be writing what I have written?

Should I be having a battle between 20,000 Titans and 40,000 greater daemons? Should I allow Erebus to fire death lasers from his penis and blow up Terra?

It sounds very much as though Mr. Annadale got a little carried away. Perhaps he should have taken a step back, taken a deep breath and thought a bit.

What you've written in your spoiler sounds utterly retarded. 


Planets should not turn into Daemon worlds at the drop of a hat. Otherwise, why not just turn Terra into a daemon world if it is so easy? In the HH novels it took a hell of a lot of effort just to fuck up Calth. A LOT of effort. And yet it now appears that the enemy of man can shit out daemon worlds on a whim. 


I haven't read the novel, but going by your synopsis, it sounds like the author needs to have a visit from the Inquisition.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Another thing I didn't like:



Was the excessive name dropping, well not even name dropping, just including every named character he could. I mean we've got almost all the Space Wolf characters in it, Logan, Njal, Ulrik, Krom, Canis Wolfborn(STILL the worst named character ever), and of course fucking MURDERFANG(maybe that one too) rocking about, but then others are dropped in just for the sake of it, without adding anything. In the big Wolf Lords council they have, all of them are there, and it's getting heated, and you would be expecting Ragnar Blackmane of all people to be pretty vocal. Nope, one line. That's all the young Wolf Lord days.

Bjorn as I've already mentioned just wakes up after they keep saying he can't be woken, but then says he hasn't really woken...right. Just woke up to tell them its a trap for the Grey Knights, the whole chapter is in danger, whole system is obviously suffering a major daemonic incursion. But then he just goes 'There is a bigger fight within me' or words to that effect. And goes right back to sleep.

One of the best ones I think, is some Wolves encounter the Dark Angels as mentioned, including Raven Wing. None other than Sammael himself is there of course

And of course, we could have had any Grey Knight turn up, but it's Stern.

Just annoyed me for some reason.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

well in death of antagonis (or something) he went completely over the top, it seems he has a flair for the bombastic.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

After all the good work that Abnett, ADB and Wraight have done in recent years to take the cartoony edge off the SWs, it's disappointing to see it all apparently being undone in one fell stroke.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Wait, so the Space Wolves are basically fucked?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> After all the good work that Abnett, ADB and Wraight have done in recent years to take the cartoony edge off the SWs, it's disappointing to see it all apparently being undone in one fell stroke.


At the very least it can be said that King's books were entertaining, if but a bit silly. This book just sounds like a piece of hard backed shit. Does BL not have an editing team? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

is this just before or just after the 13th black crusade ?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

piemelke said:


> is this just before or just after the 13th black crusade ?


Good question. Up to now, the majority of the SWs are on Cadia fighting the 13th Black Crusade, with Grimnar in overall command. The recent Ragnar novella makes this very plain. This sounds like a absolute retcon of all the SW fluff that's been laid down over the last 12 years, including where the 13th Company reappeared, and it's make up. From AoBs brief summation, it sounds like a 15 year old SW fanboy was let loose on the fluff, trying to get in as much cool shit as possible. 

"Okay, okay, okay, they can turn into werewolves and they ride around on huge wolves and they have pet wolves, gotta get them in. And they have a rivalry with the DA, so gotta get them in. And they've fought the GKs in the past, and they're cool, so gotta get them in. And they have the oldest living SM, even if he's a dreadnought, so gotta get him in, and Magnus hates them, so gotta get the TS in, and fuck me, the AL are so cool they give me a nerd boner so they are DEFINITELY in."


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I was under the impression that the entire Baal thing was just after the 13th black crusade or maybe parallel, but as you mentioned, the recent ADB book says the SW where at cadia, so beats me at this moment.
Also the link with the recent chris wraight sw book (e.g. Njall) were building up towards the 13th black crusade, so also there I am confused is this after that or before? 
not sure how this will end.
but what frightens me most,
if all the cool guys are in, 
...
why was Kharn left out ?


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

piemelke said:


> if all the cool guys are in,
> ...
> why was Kharn left out ?


Kharn was too cool to be seen hanging out with this bunch of losers.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ohhh I forgot 



Regular Space Wolves are just turning into Wulfen when near them now as well. In one part a daemon is attaching a Stormfang, as in literally snatched it out of mid air. And two marines just spontaneously turn into Wulfen and attack it. The change is apparently irreversible.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Ohhh I forgot
> 
> 
> 
> Regular Space Wolves are just turning into Wulfen when near them now as well. In one part a daemon is attaching a Stormfang, as in literally snatched it out of mid air. And two marines just spontaneously turn into Wulfen and attack it. The change is apparently irreversible.


Sigh.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

One thing i noticed, an alpha legionaire 'Dark Apostle' doing a daemonic ritual.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah that struck me as odd too. Honestly the way the name drops were going, I was shocked it wasn't Erebus or someone.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Ohhh I forgot
> 
> 
> 
> Regular Space Wolves are just turning into Wulfen when near them now as well. In one part a daemon is attaching a Stormfang, as in literally snatched it out of mid air. And two marines just spontaneously turn into Wulfen and attack it. The change is apparently irreversible.


It's like a never ending Congo line of stupid. What the fuck was wrong with the old fluff? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Did you folks look at the new rules for the wulfen? The fury induction is included in it.
Bloodclaws cant go close to wulfen without suffering adverse effects. Grey hunters is less effected. And long fangs have to be almost in their face before suffering it.


----------



## Kalamoj (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh,shit
Is this true, guys?
http://www.spikeybits.com/2016/02/dropping-bombs-on-fenris-new-dark-angels-art.html


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Kalamoj said:


> Oh,shit
> Is this true, guys?
> http://www.spikeybits.com/2016/02/dropping-bombs-on-fenris-new-dark-angels-art.html


Very much true, its the new Warzone Fenris.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Kalamoj said:


> Oh,shit
> Is this true, guys?
> http://www.spikeybits.com/2016/02/dropping-bombs-on-fenris-new-dark-angels-art.html



Loooove the artwork


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I play orks, and I feel bad for SW players. Terrible fluff, OP wolf fetish, comedic models, mediocre codex. At least we only have 1 of those.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bell of Lost Souls just published the Top 10 Spoilers from the Wulfen Supplement. Here we go;




10. The Great Wolf Logan Grimnar and Ulrik the Slayer become trapped in a cave while fighting Nurgle Daemons.

9. Bjorn dispatches Krom Dragongaze to the Wolf Moon on Fenris to advert a Thousand Son trap.

8. The Alpha Legion is attempting to turn the Fenris system into a new Warp Rift, but are they acting alone?

7. Warp Storms across the Galaxy form the symbol of Vengeance when mapped out, these were last seen on Prospero during the razing of the Thousands Sons Legion.

6. Bjorn can now fight on the astral plane as well as the physical.

5. The Grey Knights did not know about the Wulfen, until now.

4. The “Oversized” Ceremonial Weapons that were placed around the Fang are really the weapons left behind by the Wulfen.

3. Harald Deathwolf discovers the lost 13th Company.

2. The Changeling has infiltrated the bridge of the Dark Angels Chapter Monastery, The Rock.

1. Over one dozen chapters of Space Marines have joined the Crusade fleet that has arrived to bring the Wolves to heel.



Things are getting exciting.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Snip


Yup, all that was in the book. And it was all shite.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I spoke to David Annandale and he told me about his plans for the rest of the series.

He said that in the next novel Bjorn will come back to life and be able to fly and fire titans out of his nipples.
Also, the Emperor wasn't really dead at all. He comes along and fights all the daemon primarchs and wins. But then it turns out that the Emperor and Horus were the same person all along. Magnus was the only person who knew this, but he was never really Magnus because he was actually Alpharius in disguise. Magnus never even existed.

The Thousand Sons will reappear and Ahriman will return. It turns out that the Thousand Sons were actually Space Wolves all along.
Ahriman will be able to make planets explode with mind bullets. He blows up Terra. 

In the end we discover that Terra wasn't really the real Terra. The real Terra was in fact Sixty-Three Nineteen and that everything which has happened over the past 10,000 years was in fact a dream of its 'Emperor'.


----------



## Doom wolf (Oct 10, 2014)

Okaaaay.... 

If anyone look for me, I'm in the bathroom... sitting and crying under the shower...


----------

